# You gotta have a Target, right?



## zulu42 (Aug 5, 2019)

I've been waiting for a nice one at the right price. Five bucks and "have a tripod, too" is the right price.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 5, 2019)

I look forward to the results..............


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 5, 2019)

You got quite a deal. Hope it works too. Awesome condition.


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 5, 2019)

Thanks, guys. It is in very nice condition for its age. Everything appears to function properly.
@Dean_Gretsch , didn't you have a thread about one of these?
I read something somewhere about making 120 film work with these.

Not sure if I plan to shoot with it, or just shoot it:


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 5, 2019)

I think you're talking about this one Ansco Shur Shot. I have an Ansco Shurshot. They are also a box camera and mine shot 120. There are a lot of tips from members on my thread, so you might want to take a look if you're going to try yours.


----------



## cgw (Aug 6, 2019)

Prototype selfie set-up?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 6, 2019)

Right! I do! And a Bullseye. 

Mine uses 120, and have a newer Brownie, the last made I think, that actually has - settings! Fun to use. 

Somebody somewhere must have adapted one similar to this. I think there are adapters for the rolls so the larger sized Brownie and similar 120 cameras can hold and advance them. Have a couple of those that are art deco style that are decorative, they just sit around looking cool.


----------



## smithdan (Aug 6, 2019)

The Target 620 was my first camera bought used in '54 for $2.  Have one in my collection and shot a roll about a year ago.

It's a tough camera so most likely everything works.  If you haven't opened it yet, the wonder knob has to be pulled out as well as the pin on the top to get the box off.

120 film reels are too fat and the spools don't fit the winder so it's  necessary to respool onto the 620 size.  Some get away with trimming the 120 smaller but there is a chance that light will get to the film edges, and the reel sometimes binds in the camera.  Think I saw 620 film for sale on B&H but pricey.


----------

